

Ask HN:Choosing the right open source license for SaaS software - retro212

We want to open source our soon to be released SaaS platform (CMS), but we are having hard time to choose license that protects our intellectual rights and also gives rights for people to install it on their own infrastructure and host their sites there. Any advice will be appreciated.
======
cjbprime
If you don't want someone else to be able to build a competitor site, it
sounds like you don't want an open-source license.

The best you can do with an open-source license is the AGPL, which will force
any competitor site to release all of their modifications -- this means that
they can't gain any advantage over you, because you'll have access to all of
their code as soon as they deploy it.

~~~
retro212
It seems that AGPL is what we are searching for.

------
drtse4
What about the Affero GPL? It's a GPLv3 that also allow you to receive code
modification when a software is used in SaaS mode. I'm not sure if this is the
level of protection you are searching, this has always seemed a bit to strict
to me (as gplv3)...

~~~
retro212
The license I like the most is MIT, but since we are startup with limited
budget, there is always fear of someone taking our source code and building
competing SaaS to ours. It is the situation we would like to avoid if
possible.

------
staunch
One suggestion <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimbra#Software_license>

~~~
retro212
We've considered this license, but according to this blog post
[http://www.rants.org/2007/06/26/when-is-open-source-not-
open...](http://www.rants.org/2007/06/26/when-is-open-source-not-open-source/)
it is not true open source license.

